# Writing about Fishing



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2007)

What books, magazines and other "hard" written material does everyone read? What is the best? WHY?

I subscribe to the "NJ Angler" and it is my favorite read for salt water fishing in my area. Lots of great articles about the waters I fish and teh species I target.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2007)

The only hard print stuff I read is bassmaster mainly because its a lot easier to take into the bathroom than my laptop. When I really want to learn about something I usually just research It on the computer


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2007)

I myslef dont have any yet...I did subscribe to bassmaster for 3 years for $3 bucks, Im still waiting for the forst one to come in.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 13, 2007)

Jim said:


> I myslef dont have any yet...I did subscribe to bassmaster for 3 years for $3 bucks, Im still waiting for the forst one to come in.



Have faith young grasshoper itll show


----------



## Nickk (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm down to just Bassmaster now. When I first got back into fishing several years back I was only fly fishing and read everything. My subscription to Fly Fisherman ran out last year and I don't miss see all the rich guys in New Zealand and Patagonia at all!  Like Bassaddict I get most of my info from the web, for reviews TT can't be beat IMHO.


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 15, 2007)

I get field and stream, which absolutley sucks in the fall, and winter months. I also recieve pa game and fish, which I think is one of the best fishing mags out there. Pa game and fish has alot of intresting articles on local fisheries.


----------



## pbw (Oct 15, 2007)

Bass Master just subscribed per awhile back before the link was posted. Got my first two mags today.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2007)

My subscription to _Bassmaster_ magazine expires in January, and have decided to not renew it. Rec'd my renewal notice a week or two ago and see that it's $25 per year now. One other thing that I disagree with concerns a recent issue where they had articles about deer hunting. I'm not a hunter and recall subscribing to a _fishing_ magazine. I'm through venting now


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 15, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> I'm not a hunter and recall subscribing to a _fishing_ magazine.



I aggree with you waterwings, i was a bit [email protected]@ed too. If I recall correctly it was about 10 pages, which is a good chunk of the magazine


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 16, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> My subscription to _Bassmaster_ magazine expires in January, and have decided to not renew it. Rec'd my renewal notice a week or two ago and see that it's $25 per year now.



Make sure you call them or contact someone about not renewing it. Bassmaster does this thing where they renew you if you do not respond. I got an email a month before it expired telling me that I renewed and my "present" would be on its way.

I would have renewed it anyway but they pretty much did it with out asking. So make sure you contact someone.

I get them all, Bassmaster, FLW, Outdoor Life, Field and Stream, Bassin. I have not bought any books, most of the books I seem to look at only give me 3 or 4 new ideas on how to fish. So I can't see spending up to $27 on a book.

One good book for just a read is Mike Iaconelli's book. Gives a good description of life as a pro as well as other stuff. When you read it it seems like he is talking to you, which is the way he explained it to me, to talked to the writers and they taped it then they wrote it.

All of my research in on line, between bassresources.com, bassdozer.com, etc. As you can see I really only fish for Bass anymore.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 16, 2007)

oh, and if you fly fish for trout at all you simply must read all of the John Gierach books, even if you don't they're great reads. Not instructional but anecdotal and short.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2007)

Nickk said:


> oh, and if you fly fish for trout at all you simply must read all of the John Gierach books, even if you don't they're great reads. Not instructional but anecdotal and short.



Good stuff - I love reading fishing stories and have a collection of books, that I am constantly adding to


----------



## Nickk (Oct 16, 2007)

Also Trout Magic by Robert Traver; I think Gierach borrowed a bit from his style


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

Almost forgot - the most useful book in my collection:

"Fishermen's Knots, Fishing Rigs, And How To Use Them'' 
by Bob McNally


----------

